
Yet another “Java faster than C++” claim - shin_lao
http://walac.github.io/java-faster-than-cpp/
======
skocznymroczny
The problem with many of those articles is that it's usually not "idiomatic
implementation in X" vs "idiomatic implementation in Y", but more like "yeah,
X was better, so spent hours optimizing and profiling the hell out of Y, it's
barely readable but it's 30% faster!"

------
jsiepkes
It is a benchmark of seconds and the startup of the entire JVM is included in
the benchmark? And the Java implementation is still faster? Yeah something is
definitely wrong with your implementation then.

Since it's a benchmark about an algorithm why is the JVM startup time even
included in the first place?

